# This is so cute!!



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought this would make a cute gift for my knitting/crocheting friends. If I could only translate it......... Maybe I could figure it out........
Here's the link: http://www.gallimelmas.com/2017/01/free-patterns-posatazas-lanero.html


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is really cute!!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love it. A big version would make a great floormat or wal hanging.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Or pincushion, or double it and make a purse.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

If anyone can translate, I would like to have a copy.


----------



## sally_mcguirk (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd love a translation too!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you tried "google Translate"


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

This is adorable! I bet there is someone here on KP that could translate the pattern into English. I hope someone steps up to the plate!


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I really like this.... :sm01:


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

i think that because the pattern is in the form of an image on the website, Google Translate can't convert it. ????


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Perfect gift coaster! Good luck with the translation!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Dsynr said:


> Have you tried "google Translate"


I did, but you can only copy and paste the very last part of the pattern. 
The important parts of the pattern turn into moving "pictures" that follow your cursor and cannot be selected to copy and paste. And I just don't have the time right now to write it all out by keyboard.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Its in Spanish. The instructions were loaded as a jpg and couldn't pull out the words to translate. Google translated the page enough to say its a free pattern and she was celebrating her birthday. We need a Spanish member to do it, I guess.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

There must be someone on KP who could translate this. It appears to be Spanish.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Cutie is right.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

very cute


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

so cute. . . . I, too, would love the english version if we can get one!!!


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

Its really cute. Rev Oz


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cute .I would love this pattern if it can be translated.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I love it! Would also love the pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

Would love to have that with morning coffee.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

It's darling. Hope you figure out the translation!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

I love it! I'm thinking Christmas gifts to some friends.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Love it. Also would like to have it in English!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too, fingers crossed!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Oh that is so cute.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

That is very cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The picture made me snigger!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm might know someone who can translate.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Check out these crochet terms in 5 languages.

http://www.crochetpatty.com/companion/5lingue.html


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

This info on Pinterest might help.

https://www.pinterest.com/rosieh20/non-us-crochet-terms-and-symbols/?lp=true


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That's adorable.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Realy cute. Google translated the page, all except the actual pattern, so I saved the picture, shouldn,t be too difficult to copy


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I right clicked on the image to do a Google search, and all of the references were also in Spanish. For me to sit down with a Spanish to English dictionary and go word by word would be enough for me to decide not to make it at all.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

The translation worked for the chit chat but not the actual instructions


----------



## Lindaditt (Jan 30, 2017)

This doesn't look difficult, hoping for a translation too.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

Following


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

So cute!! :sm11:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Add my name to the list that would love to have an English version. It is really cute.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Let me give it a try:

Mtls
Cotton in colors: light pink, brown and crude
hook in 3.5 - 4 mm
wool neddle
eyes
filling

BODY
in crude cotton
SP poof stitch, 4 passes in spiral and increases are of 2 SP

1st.- magical ring of 6 SP (6)
2nd.- 1 inc in each st (12)
3rd.- (1 SP + 1 inc) x 6 (18)
4th.- (2 SP + 1 inc) x 6 (24)
5th.- (3 SP + 1 inc) x 6 (30)
6th.- (4 SP + 1 inc) x 6 (36)
join with sl

HEAD
pink cotton
begins with sc

1st.- magical ring of 6 sc (6)
2nd.- 1 inc in each st (12)
3rd.- (1 sc + 1 inc) x 6 (18)
4th.- (2 sc + 1 inc) x 6 (24)
5th and 6th.- 1 sc in each st (24)
7th.- (2 sc + dec) x 6 (18)
8th.- (4 sc + dec) x 3 (15)
9th.- sc in each st
change to crude color and work in SP of 4 passes and in spiral
10th.- SP in each st
place the eyes in 8th, fill,and close.

TAIL
In crude
works in SP of 4 passes
In one st of 6th in the body, join thread and make 2 SP

EARS
In pink
1st.- Magical loop of 6 sc
2nd.- {2sc + (hdc + dc)x2 + 2 sc) (8)
join

LEGS
in brown
1st.- Magical loop of 5
2nd.- sc in each st in backloop
change to pink and work for 5 more rows
join



Ladies, I hope this helps. I don't crochet, and did my best to adapt to English the terms.
Follow the pictures.

Good Luck!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

The blogger said on the site today she is working on an English version. You might sign up for emails and likely she'd notify you when that happens.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Really cute. By looking at the photo, you could probably figure out most of it! Good luck!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

To Victor,

That is so cool - thank you for your translation! For someone who doesn't crochet, you have done a great job!


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

Victor, thank you for your translation. That was very kind of you.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you, Victor! You are a gem! :sm11:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so cute!! I wish I had taken Spanish in school. I still saved the instructions in case I ever come across anyone who speaks Spanish. Thank you for the site!!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's fun!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Victor_ said:


> Let me give it a try:
> 
> Mtls
> Cotton in colors: light pink, brown and crude
> ...


Thank you soooooo much! That was so kind of you to do this for your appreciative KP friends!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

it is adorable, google says can't translate it


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for doing this for us ????????????????



Victor_ said:


> Let me give it a try:
> 
> Mtls
> Cotton in colors: light pink, brown and crude
> ...


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

It is very cute!????


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: really cute


----------



## enelra (Feb 12, 2017)

People asked her for the pattern in English, she said that she is working on that.


----------



## enelra (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.????


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

Girls I translated the whole pattern and when it started to send it froze and right now I am so mad because I have no clue where it went!!! ????????


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the translation!


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

isabelita said:


> Girls I translated the whole pattern and when it started to send it froze and right now I am so mad because I have no clue where it went!!! ????????


So sorry to hear this. I know how frustrating it can be. Thank you for all your loving work in doing it. Hope you can find it, hugs


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are some other sheep coaster patterns I found

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-sheep-coasters

https://www.etsystudio.com/listing/93287627/crochet-sheep-coaster-pattern-diy


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know how to transfer this pattern to Raverly to ask them for translation. Can anyone help me with this? I really want to make it.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

LADIES, I already made a translation. It is on page 3 of this publication. Please take a look.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Victor_ said:


> LADIES, I already made a translation. It is on page 3 of this publication. Please take a look.


It's great that there is a translation on the website. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey ladies, have a dumb question about "sp poof stitch" how do you know how many double crochets go into a poof. I do crochet, but very ocd and always use directions. Thanks for any enlightenment for this geezer.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Your question might get a quicker answer if you make as a new topic. Sorry I don't know the answer.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Other translation (and better) here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-477140-1.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Victor_ said:


> Let me give it a try:
> 
> Mtls
> Cotton in colors: light pink, brown and crude
> ...


Thank you for your fabulous effort!!!! I'm going to try this!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is cute.the instructions are in Spanish, I'm Mexican, we have different words, sorry I can't help.


----------



## dunsearchin (Jul 20, 2015)

If you go to the bottom of the pattern it says Now in English. Press on that and the pattern comes up in English. I’m months behind with my emails so it could have been added since you made the post.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

There is a translation at the bottom of the page, click for English.


----------

